# Trout beads



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

Want to play around with some trout beads on my pin. Any advice on sizes and colors would be appreciated.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I use lindys. Tried to duplicate the eggs from last year I had in color. Forgot the color name and size but they work like gangbusters!!!!! Just egg loop them about 1"-2" above hook. They are the UV treated ones. I rig them two at a time, idk why but its the only way they work for me. They actually are more orange than what's in pic


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

jjshbetz11 said:


> I use lindys. Tried to duplicate the eggs from last year I had in color. Forgot the color name and size but they work like gangbusters!!!!! Just egg loop them about 1"-2" above hook. They are the UV treated ones. I rig them two at a time, idk why but its the only way they work for me. They actually are more orange than what's in pic


2 beads and 2 hooks, or just 1 hook and 2 beads next to each other? I have a bunch but haven't experimented with them, what if you put a bead then the hook with a spawn bag on the hook?


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

The hook is only about an inch below the bead. Putting a spawn sack on the hook kind of defeats the purpose of fishing with the bead. Just my opinion.

Wes


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Steelhauler said:


> The hook is only about an inch below the bead. Putting a spawn sack on the hook kind of defeats the purpose of fishing with the bead. Just my opinion.
> 
> Wes





Steelhauler said:


> The hook is only about an inch below the bead. Putting a spawn sack on the hook kind of defeats the purpose of fishing with the bead. Just my opinion.
> 
> Wes


Like this right 2 bead method?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

SteelStreamer said:


> Like this right 2 bead method?


I've never used beads but based on having the hook an inch or two below the bead, doesn't that lead to snagging? Does the hook get into the mouth or underneath?


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

zimmerj said:


> I've never used beads but based on having the hook an inch or two below the bead, doesn't that lead to snagging? Does the hook get into the mouth or underneath?


From what I've heard they usually inhale the bead and the hook. I'm just wondering how effective they are compared to real eggs and the best way to double rig them.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

They take the bead in, you sst hook and get them right in corner of mouth, easy on the fish. What I meant with the two bead thing is two beads before the hook, only way I get success with them. They are deadly in low flow conditions.


----------



## Hookjaw (Sep 23, 2012)

I fished beads in Alaska on a fly rod under a strike indicator but it works on a spinning outfit also as long as you can cast the distance… We set the bead from 2” to 4” above the hook, about a #8 hook. Sometimes we would use a second bead an inch of two above the first. The hook is outside the fish’s mouth when it takes the bead(s). We would lock the beads in place by jamming the tip of a round toothpick in the beads hole and breaking it off clean. Of course, like anything else, bead color matters with water clarity, etc. When the fish hits and you set the hook the bead(s) would often slide down the line to the hook. The hook would most often set in the outside corner of the jaw.
You must constantly adjust the strike indicator so the beads are just dragging the bottom. A little annoying if you’re moving up or down the river but it’s worth it! Sometime a split shot a few inches above the top bead will put you where you need to be. It’s kind of an art in itself so it takes patience and practice.
Good luck!


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I will also add, in low flow I don't use any weight besides float(spinning) if you can keep the line mended well, killer presentation!!! I try to replicate loose eggs drifting down. Next year I want to play with a little yarn to replicate milking.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Woops, meant season, not next year.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

The hook will end up inside of the fishes mouth the vast majority of the time. If you are missing alot of fish increase, yes - increase, the distance bw your hook and bead. They often outfish roe, you just have to experiment to see what they want that day but generally the less vis you have the more effective roe will be. Had a couple 40 fish days on the grand earlier this year using beads with a tandem roe rig and they accounted for about 75% of the bites. The preference for size and color they will have is amazing. As people who have fished with me can attest, the first few hours are often really slow until we figure out what color they want. Then its game on, your float will start getting dunked more than a basketball at an and-one game once you figure it out, so change often. If youre getting started try this system for beads. Muddy = steelhead snot, chart, pink, flr. Orange. Prime clarity = glo roe, ontari-roe. Clear = bread n butter, honey, frosted glow. Those are all from troutbeads and glsc. You should be very successful using color system provided you are able to find them and keep a drag free drift. This time of year find where they are spawning on gravel, then drop down to the first deep hole below and you can clean house on beads. Good luck out there, let us know how you do!


----------



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

That's awesome kappos. How do you carry all that on the stream? It must fold up to compact size


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah they fold up and dont take up too much room. I have more boxes than that but i grab two based on conditions. I can throw a ton of gear into a simms slingpack


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If they don't work, you could always make crawler harnesses out of them and start a business!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Holy smokes. That's a lot of beads.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Where do you get the folding boxes? I have mine in stackable cups, but I might like the boxes better.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Those are from p-line. Theyre on their website, click on the utility box and youll see it. There is a link on the website that says retailers, youll be able to find one from there. They work great for hooks too but you need to put the hooks on a pin before put them into the box or theyll hang over the sides


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

What size?

8 or 10 mm for steelhead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Guy fishing next to me was hammering them on beads last Friday, while I only landed one on spawn bags. I'm a believer now for sure.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

If anybody is skeptical about at least trying beads, do it! 
I was on the fence about this goofy looking rig, but when fish hit it, I set the hook and the fight is on. 
Now I carry them everywhere I go. On occasion I'll even find them in dryer because I forgot to take them out of my pants/ shorts/ etc. 
Oh, don't skimp on the cheap beads. Get ones with a little bit of weight to them so they stay on the bottom of the river.....


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

What size beads to they prefer ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Any recommendations on a good kit/ variety pack I can get?


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I bought a kit off EBay for approx $20. The day it was delivered was the day my niece got a nice kit to make bracelets, necklaces, etc. with. 
In other words, pure junk!
I have a couple buddies that have given me a few of their beads and the last few times out, I've been throwing them with great success. 
I really don't want to start dropping company names on who has the better beads as they don't pay me to advertise for them. I'd suggest hitting the local fly shop to see what they offer. My advice, stay away from the kits on EBay because I'm sure they buy mass quantities of beads from Pat Catan's and pass them onto the consumer. Sure you can still use them, but you'll have to add some splits to your line to get the beads down.


----------

